# carpenter ants terro and what else



## jpmazda (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys so I've had a problem with ants for a couple weeks I'm pretty sure these are black carpenter ants, I tried terro bant aint and out of all the 6 different brands it seemed to be the only one to work. So I treat the ants to terra constantly to problem is they leave and then come back. I don't want to say the P word but I guess my question is do I have to get a professional? there is a very small crawl space under my house where my ac vents come from and ants in the kitchen come from there. The ones in my bathroom seems like they made a small hole or found a crack on the laminate wood behind the toilet. I'm concerned that they ll mess up my "new" house. I went to home depot bought more ant bait, ant spray and spectracide and crack insulating foam. A couple days a go I found out they were eating my two trees so i cut a few branches I'm not sure if that made it worst and pushed them to come inside. I don't know if i should spray my whole house or put ant bait EVERYWHERE or start to fill in every spot I've seen come out of or spray their trails or just use soap. I'm at a bit of a loss and appreciate all your help.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

There are a lot of sites on natural repellants. Here's one of them.


https://pestkilled.com/how-to-get-rid-of-carpenter-ants/


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Terro is great stuff. It does take time though, cause the ants that feed on it have to take it back to the nest where the colony also eats it. Eventually the colony will die off once the queen dies. You may have more than one colony you're dealing with, so be patient. Place the Terro at any spots that you see or suspect ants are entering the house. Keep adding more as it gets eaten or dries out. I think I would wait before I plug any holes that you find so that any ants using it will have the opportunity to get to the Terro.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I had a few carpenter ants in my house a few years back. Tried every bait on the market and they kept coming back... then we had a dead/dying tree by the side of the house removed and no more ants... I’d check around that tree and see if you can find their nest and start attacking them there


----------



## hankdiy (Jul 10, 2018)

Those are not carpenter aunts. Carpenter ants have bigger mandibles and a different looking tail segment. No worries.
These ant will eat the house roaches. Sprinkle out a little drug store boric acid near their hole. Read precautions on bottle.


----------

